

PM of Somalia Back at New York Desk Job - tomasien
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/07/nyregion/after-serving-as-somalias-prime-minister-back-to-work-in-buffalo.html?pagewanted=all&_r=1&

======
tomasien
This is kind of how I feel as someone who ran a startup for 2 years suddenly
having to work at a desk again.

